# Steelhead set up



## SHOOTN4FUN (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi I don't fish much but would like to get out more. What set up are you guys using rod, line, lures. I don't want to go out and cast a meps spinner and possibly be accused of snagging because I don't know proper technique. If someones willing to show me a couple things wouldn't mind meeting up. PMs are fine or just post away to possibly help another newbie. Thanks Paul


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

SHOOTN4FUN said:


> Hi I don't fish much but would like to get out more. What set up are you guys using rod, line, lures. I don't want to go out and cast a meps spinner and possibly be accused of snagging because I don't know proper technique. If someones willing to show me a couple things wouldn't mind meeting up. PMs are fine or just post away to possibly help another newbie. Thanks Paul


spinners work quite well for steelies. slow retrieves, try various sizes and colors based on various conditions. just be sure you are holding on tight to the rod lol.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

Are you planning on using spinning tackle or a fly rod? I can help you out with both. Spinners work but there are far more effective ways to catch steelhead.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

> Spinners work but there are far more effective ways to catch steelhead.


Not necessarily true...certain times of the year spinners and crankbaits are THE BEST way to catch steelhead. Other times of the year other methods work better.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

Let me correct my statement...

On the Clinton spinners work, but I have found other methods to be far more productive.

I have used spinners on other rivers with great success but the Clinton has never produced with them... for me.


----------



## KalvinKlein (Jun 20, 2008)

What type of spinners do you use, and also where do you buy them at? What pound lind do you guys use also? One more thing, do you guys use live bait (Wax worms etc) on your spinners? Wanting to get into steels also.


----------



## 252Life (Sep 17, 2004)

Any Mepps B5 or bigger, I usually switch out the trebble hooks and add a bigger, 1/0 at least. 30# test and a stiff rod! :lol::lol::lol::lol:

all joking aside, I usually go extremely light, which is probably why I lose most of my fish. People are always amazed to see a size 18 nymph or egg finess in a big fish. The problem I have with spinners in the Clinton or any other tight river is that I lose a lot of hardware getting to where the fish are. Those spinners are expensive! I tie but I don't do spinners so it's a lot easy for me to lose a fly than a nice spinner


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Usually have hand made spinners, you can get the parts from Netcraft...size 2-5 Blades depending on water...put different styles and size weights on for differing water....or you can go buy $5 spinners at stores Panther Martins, Roostertails and Mepps all work. Leave the bait off the spinners, though i've heard of people putting crawlers on them.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

> On the Clinton spinners work, but I have found other methods to be far more productive.
> 
> I have used spinners on other rivers with great success but the Clinton has never produced with them... for me


Never personally fished the Clinton, but from what I hear nothing consistantly produces fish there...

Anyway you are right, it's funny how some rivers/streams they will attack spinners with furosity while some rivers they will shun them.


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

Light line like a 6lb main line and a 4lb leader on a 3 way set up with spawn or wax worms will consistantly catch you fish. The key to fishing wax worms is to use two of them. Oh yea and a # 10 or 12 eagle claw egg hook. A 10.5 foot rod also helps


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

Try this setup instead of the 3-way swivel... use a snap swivel and thread your main line through the eye (no knot here), thread a small bead on below the snap swivel, then tie on a barrel swivel. Connect you leader to the barrel swivel and then to the fly or egg hook. Use the snap swivel to connect your weight. 
I like this method because it takes one knot out of the setup. It also allows your weight to slide on your main line. The bead will keep it from hanging up on the barrel swivel.
Just another way to do the same old thing.


----------



## SHOOTN4FUN (Sep 1, 2006)

Downstream I dont plan on fly fishing to start. On the set-up you mentioned how is that fished do you just cast and let the line slip through or are you casting and then reeling back in also what wgt sinker? I know these ? may sould silly but I really have no clue. Thanks again Paul


----------



## Tom Hoffman (Nov 19, 2009)

i just sat here and typed the longest post on how to rig 3 different set ups! i was logged in but when i hit submit reply it lost the post
it asked me to sign in again so i did and it went to a blank screen and it was all gone!!! sorry but i can't do it again


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

With that rig the weight (usually a 1/4 ounce for the Clinton unless the water is really high) slides on the main line. When you cast it the weight will bounce down the bottom of the river. The weight will be held against the bead and barrel swivel during your drift as it will automatically slide down.
Once I cast into the run I like to keep my line fairly tight but I won't reel in until the end of the drift. It helps to follow your presentation with the tip of your rod as it bounces downstream. This will help keep a natural drift until the end. You should feel the weight ticking against the rocks on the bottom of the river.

Tim... I know your pain, I have had several posts deleted as I'm typing cause my computer has crashed. It stinks.


----------



## fishing-finlander (Sep 30, 2008)

Basiclly , your going to have to figure out which set up works best for you. Im not a fan of bottom bouncing to many snags.I perfer a bobber and jig or spawn bag. I tend to get more "bitters" than linners associated with bottom bouncing. As far as spinners or crank baits there is a guy who writes for woods and water news who just did an article about it. Ive seen him on the other side of the state and thats pretty much all he fishes steelies with. So its a matter of prefrence techniuqe, and presistence. I throw fly rods, spey, center pin, and spinning rods. Spinning rods are most adaptable and have several bait configureations avaliable and i probably fish them 60 or 70 % of the time depending on body of water, spots etc . 

One thing about beeing a good river fisherman in genral is Adaptability. Thats why we are better fisherman than lake draggers in general :lol:


----------



## SHOOTN4FUN (Sep 1, 2006)

Whats the length and sensitivity of the rods you're using?


----------



## Fontinalis (Mar 17, 2010)

if you're fly fishing then use either indicator and fly or chuck and duck with your fly. if you go to any fly shop they can tell you exactly how to set them up or visit hawkins outfitters or baldwin bait and tackle websites to see various diagrams.

for spin gear, most guys use a float with spawn. that's the cheapest. but i have to agree with fishmich that spinners can be deadly and you don't get as many snags/breakoffs.

they key however to either method is depth. for drift fishing the fly/bait/lure needs to be down in the strike zone and to do that you need to use the right amount of weight. tie on a cheap fly or whatever to test the current and drift first then go from there. for c&d your weight should be ticking along the bottom with the fly suspended. hope this helps...good luck!


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

SHOOTN4FUN said:


> Whats the length and sensitivity of the rods you're using?


if you are tossing hardware(spinners, plugs, spoons) then you can use a shorter and stiffer rod because you can run heavier line, maybe a 7-8 foot medium. when drifting spawn or running natural presentation like it then you need lighter line therefore you'll need a long limber rod to absorb all the fishes energy, maybe a 9-10 foot lite. if you are fly fishing i use a 11 foot 7wt for indicator fishing and a 9 foot 7 or 8wt for streamers and chuck&duck.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

The info FishMich gave on rods is dead on. Although I fish an 8 wt versus a 7 wt. I only do this to have a rod that will work for both steelhead and salmon. I have found that my 7 wt is a little light for early salmon and summer skamania. The 8 wt I run works perfectly for all species.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

I usually carry two reels in my bag instead of two different rods. One of them is lined with a double taper for indicators and the other is shooting line for chuck n' duck. I do have to take a little longer to rig up if I'm changing set-ups but I'm not dragging two rods with me everywhere.
When you get to a run it is pretty easy to see if you are going to indicator fish or chuck n' duck. I just take a little time to rig differently if I need to. There is no reason to rush into the river anyways. If the fish are there they will stay long enough to rig up.


----------

